# Chaos Burst?



## Jib (Mar 25, 2009)

Forgive me if this sounds stupid.  On page 137 of the 4E PHB 2 it mentions a Wild Magic Sorcerer feat called "Chaos Burst".  The text mentions that on the first attack roll during the players turn determines a possible benefit.  If the Sorcerer rolls an even number he is rewarded with a +1 to AC.  If he rolls an odd number he makes a saving throw.

A saving throw against what?  If he fails the save what happens?  If he succeeds what happens?

I am not following this.  Can you help?


----------



## Eldorian (Mar 25, 2009)

This is common language in 4e.  If you get a saving throw, generic like, as in, "You make a saving throw" then you can pick any effect a saving throw can end currently affecting you, and save against it.  For example, say I'm playing my sorcerer and I get hit by an immobilized save ends power.  I make an attack and it's an odd on the attack roll.  I can make a save.  I choose the immobilization.  I roll a d20, 10 or better and I'm saved.


----------



## Jib (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks!  That makes sense.


----------



## abyssaldeath (Mar 25, 2009)

Jib said:


> If he fails the save what happens?



Nothing. Even if it is an effect like the Sleep spell that get worse on a failed save.



			
				Failed Saving Throw: PHB2 219 said:
			
		

> Even if it is an effect like the Sleep spell that get worse on a failed save.


----------

